

Mercury editor - full featured html5 wysiwyg editor - mars
http://jejacks0n.github.com/mercury/

======
harisenbon
Looks very cool, but it doesn't seem to be able to rearrange divs and other
elements, which is what I really need.

For any large page or template based system, there is almost always going to
be a backend involved, which means that dynamic editing tools like these don't
serve much of a purpose.

However, for one off pages like landing pages or quick and dirty signup pages,
something where you could layout all the elements and text with a simple
wysiwyg would be a blessing.

------
gbelote
There's a recent Railscast about this:
<http://railscasts.com/episodes/296-mercury-editor>

Looks very slick!

------
whacker
the "test it out" button doesn't do anything other than show a toolbar at the
top. Chrome Unstable 16 on Linux.

~~~
pygorex
The toolbar works for multiple areas on the page. After clicking on "Test It
Out" you can focus on and edit the "Mercury is a full featured HTML5 ...." and
"Core Features ...." page sections.

